
Show HN: Twitch Chat Draws – Replicating Reddit's “The Place” on Twitch - petargyurov
https://github.com/petargyurov/twitch-draws
======
petargyurov
Hi HN. I've been thinking of ways to create an interactive Twitch stream and
this little idea popped into my head; I wrote a bot that lets users make
collaborative art.

The initial idea was to create something more than just pixel art, but as an
MVP it works. I plan on extending it by adding more ways for users to draw:
things like shapes and paths, and the ability to fill largers areas.

I also plan on scaling the grid automatically based on the number of viewers.
Eventually I will add "gamified" modes too.

Let me know what you think.

See it in action here:
[https://www.twitch.tv/chatmakesart](https://www.twitch.tv/chatmakesart)

